# could use some prayers for work



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Last night I was upset about a note my boss left on my station (I am a hair stylist at SuperCuts) and the only way for her to know certain things was for my coworker to have "tattled" on me about stuff. Now the word tattled denotes the idea that I was in the wrong, I wasn't. I accidentally put the old magazines in the wrong trashcan and I didnt start the clean up when she wanted me to because we still had a whole 30 minutes left of work and it takes 3 minutes to sweep, empty trash and start the wash and there was potential for more customers to come in. 

Ok needless to say I was rather upset about being told on that I wasnt pulling my own weight and that I dont clean and i put magazines in the wrong can --- yeesh it wasnt on purpose nor it is a sin!

Anyway I was stressed over that and my dad caught wind of it and we got to talking and suddenly all this stuff with work started to spill out and I was telling him details on how i am treated at work and how the girls walk all over me (if I try to stick up for myself I get cussed out or yelled at) and if i just let it go and smile sweetly and agree to how they want to do things they still "tattle" on me and make everything my fault even when I never do the same about them (I could SO easily tell our boss about stuff she wouldnt otherwise know about but I choose not to because it wouldnt be right)


I know this is hardly making any sense because you have no idea what i am talking about but it feels good to tell someone else as well.


After an hour or more of talking my dad is able to convince me that leaving is in my best interest and it isnt because I am fleeing the difficulities I am removing myself from being hurt and emotionally upset each day. I try to not let it get to me and shrug it off and forget what is said and done(hence why I cant give you details - I just dont know them, but I know I am treated badly).

I am asking for prayers that I can find another job close to home. I know there are jobs out there but the economy is bad so I dont know if I will find one close to home. I really dont want to have to drive far if I need to rush home for my goats, plus I hate a long drive to work. 


Pray also for strength to make it through the days and weeks to come until I find a job. I am just tired of being lied about, and being told I said or did things I didnt do. I dislike being treated like the new girl even after being there a year and especially being treated like i know nothing from the new girl herself! 

I have a meeting with my boss over the "tattles" told on me on Tuesday. she says I am not in trouble but I she has to follow up on what was said. Stupid! Especially since the person who is talking about me is late every day and not just by like 2 minutes by like 20 minutes every day! and she is still working there even after being written up. I am ontime every day or early and I am late one day and there is a note stating we all have been late and we need to work on being on time! :hair: I have had it!



Thanks for praying for me, I appreciate it :grouphug:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

OH Stacy, I know exactly how you feel. :hug: Your dad is right you should look for another job. And if there isn't any place close to you maybe even look into opening your own place. (Do others have to go far for this service if they don't like the place you are at now?) And don't be afraid to stand up for yourself when you talk to your boss. Just say that you have noticed things the others have done but haven't said anything because you realize how much she/he has to deal with and you felt that petty high school back stabbing was something she/he shouldn't have to worry about. Stating it in a way that sounds like you don't want to bother your boss with minor problems shows that you appreciate the complexity of their job.

I hope everything works out well for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like you are not ...being treated fairly.....also sounds like the co-worker is giving you a hard time because she is jealous of you....and feels that her job is at risk because you are doing a better job.......she is definitely trying to get you fired....throwing away magazines in the wrong trash is a simple mistake....and something so ridicules to tattle about...if the co-worker is late...all the time....her job should be in jeopardy...not yours.......
I will pray that things turn around for the better for you....wether you keep that job or seek a new one..... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Tog Lovers....and I've been there myself, though I won't tell ya how I solved my issue I can say that being tough worked.

Sending prayers for your guidence in what you should do :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my boss has tried to get her fired (at least so she says) but the owner doesnt want to have to pay her unemployment :angry: 


actually I knew the magazines were suppose to go in the back trash can but I had them in my hand and a customer came in instead of putting them on the counter I dumped them in the trash can under the counter. I was going to remove them later but was busy with customers --- hence miss tattle tale found them before i could remove them. I didnt know it would cause such a ruckus though :roll: 


she has called me an F---- idiot to my boss while I was standing right there. as well as yelling at me so badly that a client had to make her stop! Yah she has issues :scratch: 

but then suddenly the new girl started acting like her and today accused me of accusing her of stealing, where she got that idea is still a mystery :sigh: 

I am tired of the disrespect. 

actually until my dad told me to leave I wasnt thinking that direction. I was just letting it all go and wasnt thinking that I should be expecting anything different. But he says I should be respected more and that the emotional damage could be worse if I dont move on. My Dad is pretty wise so I usually listen to him. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe this lady told the new girl some stories to her?

No one should have to deal with ANY of that, I would definently look else where. 

My mom always told me that I should only work where I'm comfortable and doing something I enjoy. Are there any other hair dressing places near, or were you looking towards something totally different?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i totally agree, that was uncalled for, especially swearing, hurtful comments. Probably not a safe work environment, your boss shouldnt put up with it either....

If you do find another job, i'm sure they would wish you were there ,and they hadnt been so rude and hurtful, i'm sure you work very hard.

Pam also has a good point

hope everything works out well in the end!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Tell you boss that the other employee is "creating a hostile work environment. If she's a "real" manager, and not just another "kid" in charge, she'll understand that there is a caustic employee there and that's the one to "get rid of". If you go on unemployment make sure you use this term "hostile work environment". You need to go to this meeting with as much information as possible...what's being said...who's she saying it to...etc. That way you can say you tried to "go along to get along" and it's not working. Don't just let them walk all over you. Prayers for you Stacey!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would leave there when you can. I will be praying that you make it through this and find a wonderful job even closer to home. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, I sure will pray that you find a place that appreciates you. I sounds like the others have told you well.

i am just going to say. Too bad they do not know the Stacey we all know. Not that you are no the same person, just that they apparently have not gotten to know you. :hug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My dad knows exactly how you feel about being treated badly at your job. He is currently on unemployment because he was harrassed out of his job. He had been their the longest out of the employees and all the sudden his boss started treating him like cra*. Every little minor mistake that happened he'd be wrote up for or chewed out about. Another co-worker was treated just as badly. He used to be 2nd under the boss and all the sudden she demoted him and put another guy who hadn't been there as long in his spot. He is still looking for another job-but isn't stressed out like he had been for the last couple of years he was at that place. My job doesn't pay much and the hours are not always guaranteed-but thankfully it is mostly stress free.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This is exactly why I quit working in Veterinary Medicine as a Nurse. It was a bunch of immature "girls" all in one room for 12 hours a day with a boss that was just as bad as them. I tried 5 or 6 different clinics when I moved back to Washington and they were all the same. So I said forget it - I am outta here! Went to school, and now am in a completely different field and LOVE IT!

I know that someone brought up maybe opening your own shop - would that be something that may work for you? Maybe you and your father could talk and build a small studio at the property for you???? Just a thought. THat would be perfect for ya!

You will definately be in my thoughts and I hope that everything works out.

BTW - If you get fired, how can you collect unemployment? I know in Washington it is "right to work" so if you are fired - no unemployment and you can be realeased for NO reason. But if you leave because of "hostile work environment" or are layed off then you can receive it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry stacey ......you are being treated so badly..  ...they are very immature... and you need to be in a "mature working environment"...to be able to... enjoy... going to work .........your dad is very wise ....and it will be better in this situation... for you to move on.....
but.... I would give your boss a week or 2 weeks notice ....Other employers.. frown on people that quit ...and just walk.... rather than.... if you give notice ....your new employer... can trust that you will not...just up and quit on them..... you will have to suffer a little longer.....but in the long run... it will help you.... for your next job......If you can get it in writing and signed from your current boss you gave notice ...he cannot lie and say you never did.....just to be safe....it is a hard world to trust....these days.... :hug: 
If your boss could write you a good reference ......would be great to.....
I am praying for you ...... ray:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Kelebek, I dont know very much about the unemployment system-but if it is worded in a certain way here you can get unemployment. There is "Fired" or "Permanently layed off". Most of the time folks get fired because they are not doing their job, being permantely layed off happens because of budget cuts or the job just insn't there anymore.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, there is definately a difference from Lay off and fired. I just wish they could get rid of that nasty lady that is treating Stacey so badly....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it isnt in me to want her to loose her job, I would just like her to stop trying to make life miserable for me. 

I have always giving 2 weeks notice and I wouldnt thinking of doing otherwise :greengrin: 


As to setting up my own store --- I dont have that kind of money right now. Nor is it something I desire.

I do have a chair and I do plan to make up business cards and follow up more on the people who have asked about getting me to come to their house for hair cuts.

As to what to charge though I have no clue. :shrug: I want to be fair but going to someones house can be costly if it is a distance away (which most people are because of where I live).


Thanks all, I am off tomorrow so I am going to make some calls. I have a lead already.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have always giving 2 weeks notice and I wouldnt thinking of doing otherwise


 that's good I just wanted to make sure you knew...and yep you certainly did......good job.... 



> Thanks all, I am off tomorrow so I am going to make some calls. I have a lead already.


 You are welcome stacey.......good luck ray:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

You know I worked in a lab for years as a lab tech and all was fine, and then they hired several new people all at once and after several months it almost became unbearable to even go to work because there was back lashing, rumors, and just misunderstandings everyday. It seemed that everyone was just not getting along. So my supervisor finally had enough and decided we all needed to “meet” each other outside of the workplace. So we had a “girls night out” and we all went out to eat together and just sat around for hours getting to know each other on another level besides the one that we new from work. We had a blast and discovered that we are not always the same person at work as outside of work. Therefore we got a new understanding of each other and from that night on things were much better in the workplace. We all became friends and respected each other for our differences in personalities. And realized we are all just human and sometimes we make mistakes but if we worked together as friends and not just employees we could help each other instead of pass judgment on or run to the boss when things went wrong.
Maybe if you girls all went out and had a nice evening on the town… even if it was just going out for pizza, or having a nice dinner and a few laughs, just maybe things would become a more friendlier atmosphere at the workplace too.

Just a suggestion because it worked for us… and it was getting to the point I didn’t want to be there anymore and was thinking of leaving. I was pretty much at the place where you are now. Of course if this isn’t possible or you already have your mind set on leaving… I wish you the best of luck on finding a better work environment to work in. :wink:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Tina, what kind of lab did you work in? My mom is a lab tech.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Suellen


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I worked in a dairy lab testing milk and milk products like cheese, ice cream, and other dairy products for years and then I worked for the PFBC (Pennsylvania Fish & Boat Commision) as a Lab Biologist for several more years doing inspections at fish hatcheries and testing water throughout PA until I packed it all up to move to SC to be a goat farmer. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an interview on Thursday. 


My mom doesnt believe as my dad that moving on is teh best thing :shrug: but I am still going to go to the interview with an open mind. 


Today I am being asked to work for one of the other girls (yes who was being mean to me :sigh: ) and of course I said yes. She says I am the greatest and oh so kind etc etc............I dont understand people :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> I have an interview on Thursday.
> 
> My mom doesnt believe as my dad that moving on is teh best thing :shrug: but I am still going to go to the interview with an open mind.
> 
> Today I am being asked to work for one of the other girls (yes who was being mean to me :sigh: ) and of course I said yes. She says I am the greatest and oh so kind etc etc............I dont understand people :GAAH:


 Stacey you said yes because that is the right thing to do for two reason. 1. just work ethics, and 2. because it is always good to be able to make money.

I do believe that if you should move on to another place then it will happen, if not then you will stay where you are and try to work things out. Leave it all to the Lord. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey. How are things going? Didn't you have that interview today? How did that go? I have thought about you a lot today and have been praying it all works out for you. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Lori arent you sweet!!!

Yes I had the interview. We also had our Christmas party tonight. 


Interview went great and I can have the job, just need to call the store where he is recomending me to, to find out what they have available and if I truly want to work there.


Christmas party went really well. I dont drink alcohol but everyone was understanding and no one got real drunk. For polyanna I had the girl who is a little difficult to live with and she LOVED her earings. The girls all told me I did a great job at picking them out and she personally even said they were "so me" so I was relieved that went well.

As to interacting outside of work......this was at one of the girls' house and everyone was themselves and no one singled me out to pick on me and I feel terrible about leaving, like maybe we can work things out. But on the flip side she isnt a different person at work then outside of work and that means I will always have difficulties with her I can just tell.


I dont know, keep prayinng for wisdom that I make the right choice. I dislike this job change thing :sigh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you had a great time. and I am not at all surprised that you picked the perfect gift for her. (you are just like that :dance: )
Yes the job change is very hard. My sister is a hair dresser and she has been in the same saloon for like 5 years. It was a VERY upscale place, like they gave wine to you if you wanted while you were getting your massage, facial or whatever major pampering that they were getting. Well she got tied of the "it's all about money" thing so she had to step outside her box and look elsewhere. When she did and before she accepted a new place she went to the new place and checked them out really well and never told them that she was looking at joining them. She loved everyone and she is very happy at her new place. She was also able to get a hold of her old clients and tell them where she was moving to. They followed her.

Follow your hear. I will ray: for you and that you make the best choice for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know thats not a bad idea. I called the lady at the shop and she wont be able to get back to me for a couple days (I was nice of her to be honest about it instead of staying "I will call you back" and then not hear from her for 3 days).

Maybe in the meantime I will stop in and get my hair blown dry or something (just got it cut).


----------

